# Free family portraits class



## wsmith96 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello,
I received and email today from "Outdoor Photographer" soliciting a free class covering family portraits. I have not taken the online class yet, but I intend too and I wanted to share the link to the class with the CR community. I'm sure most of you are accomplished well beyond what this class will teach, but it's free.

http://www.craftsy.com/class/professional-family-portraits/493?ext=WernerPublishing_OutdoorPhotographer_ProfessionalFamilyPortraits_12-28-13&utm_source=Werner%20Publishing-Outdoor%20Photographer&utm_medium=eBlast&utm_campaign=External&initialPage=true

Here is what I can copy out of the email:

_Enhance family portraits and bring out the best in your subjects with expert instruction! Join author and professional photographer Kirk Tuck in his new FREE online class Professional Family Portraits, and discover the essential skills for successful family photo sessions.	

Plus, sign up for Professional Family Portraits and you’ll also learn quick, effective strategies for transforming any room into an uncluttered studio—even a garage!

This interactive online class offers all the benefits of an in-person seminar from the convenience of your home. Every lesson is packed with invaluable information that will take your skills to the next level—no time wasted! Kirk will critique your photos and answer any questions you have, and with class access forever, you can learn at your own pace and revisit techniques before your next shoot.

From fast-moving toddlers to mature adults, you’ll learn advanced strategies of family portraiture with Kirk’s favorite techniques for lighting, posing and composition. Discover fail-proof ways to take adorable shots of even the most impatient little ones, and master shutter speed for crisp, blur-free shots.Use foam core, umbrellas and bounce flash to create ideal lighting in any setting, and explore broad and short lighting for warm, engaging portraits.

Commercial photographer Kirk Tuck has photographed many extraordinary people, from President Bill Clinton to Academy Award winner Renée Zellweger. He’s also authored several books including Photographic Lighting Equipment: A Comprehensive Guide for Digital Photographers, Minimalist Lighting: Professional Techniques for Location Photography, and Commercial Photography Handbook: Business Techniques for Professional Digital Photographers.

Join Kirk as he moves outdoors and guides you selecting a location and directing poses for a large group. Then, discover step-by-step post-processing strategies to remove blemishes, soften wrinkles and adjust color cast to ensure your portraits have professional polish.

Sign up for Professional Family Portraits for free, and take natural, high-quality photos that preserve precious moments in time._ 


Also, I'm not advertising for this site - just pass along information for a free class for the interested.


----------



## DanielW (Dec 28, 2013)

wsmith96 said:


> Hello,
> I received and email today from "Outdoor Photographer" soliciting a free class covering family portraits. I have not taken the online class yet, but I intend too and I wanted to share the link to the class with the CR community. I'm sure most of you are accomplished well beyond what this class will teach, but it's free.
> 
> http://www.craftsy.com/class/professional-family-portraits/493?ext=WernerPublishing_OutdoorPhotographer_ProfessionalFamilyPortraits_12-28-13&utm_source=Werner%20Publishing-Outdoor%20Photographer&utm_medium=eBlast&utm_campaign=External&initialPage=true
> ...



Thanks!


----------

